# Does anybody else really think nothing is real?



## kiki (Mar 20, 2012)

Not just feeling like nothing is real, but seriously believing it sometimes? Some days the idea of anybody else other than me existing and this place being real is absolutely laughable, but I do know that it doesn't make any sense and that if nothing existed then why would I even be here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

kiki said:


> Not just feeling like nothing is real, but seriously believing it sometimes? Some days the idea of anybody else other than me existing and this place being real is absolutely laughable, but I do know that it doesn't make any sense and that if nothing existed then why would I even be here.


Can't say I've dwelt on this existential thought for an extended period of time or at the very least frequently. But, I know that people without DP/DR also are known to have this thought. It's not exclusive to DP/DR, and is quite common, especially in philosophical individuals.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

yes kiki ive had this alot, dont dwell on it. Its irrational.


----------



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

kiki said:


> Not just feeling like nothing is real, but seriously believing it sometimes? Some days the idea of anybody else other than me existing and this place being real is absolutely laughable, but I do know that it doesn't make any sense and that if nothing existed then why would I even be here.


I relate to this kiki, it's like how the fuck can all this be real? or thinking there must be something else to life, like it must have some sort of deep spiritual meaning? It's really hard to explain. All it's resulted in is me having a panic attack, but it does get easier.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

It's not exclusively to DR/DP.

But DP/DR enhances it.

If nothing is real so your DR/DP is fake.

Doesn't fit very well huh?


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

kiki said:


> Not just feeling like nothing is real, but seriously believing it sometimes? Some days the idea of anybody else other than me existing and this place being real is absolutely laughable, but I do know that it doesn't make any sense and that if nothing existed then why would I even be here.


I like to say that Emotion always beats Reason.

In this case, the fact that you feel that something isn't real, also means that you believe it not to be real, because you add a lot more value to the information you receive from emotional sources rather than cognitive, rational processes.

You need to tell yourself this, in order for you to understand that those beliefs are not logical, and are simply a product of your fears and feelings.

Think about it this way:

If you weren't real, would you be replying to this post?

Dead things stay dead, they don't "do stuff."


----------



## kiki (Mar 20, 2012)

miguelmalato said:


> I like to say that Emotion always beats Reason.
> 
> In this case, the fact that you feel that something isn't real, also means that you believe it not to be real, because you add a lot more value to the information you receive from emotional sources rather than cognitive, rational processes.
> 
> ...


It's not that I think I'm not real, it's that I think everything and everybody around me is some kind of fake reality. But that doesn't make any sense at all, there's no reason for me to be the only being in existence and it's completely irrational. You are right, I just need to dwell on what makes sense.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Things around me seem super fake and unreal too, it's indescribable, but deep down, I always know that it is the sensations of depersonalization/derealization making me feel this way. That is it.


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

It's all just light waves and sound waves, our brains and other sense organs are designed to create abstractions that turn these vibrations into something tangible to us. So in that sense it isn't "real" in the way we're deceived by our bodies to think it is. But it's as real to you as you make it to be.

The only time things seem real to me is when I turn to look at my partner. She's the most real thing I have in my life. I look at her and I'm like "holy shit, you're real!". But aside from that everything looks and feels like the illusion it is.


----------



## Rock Rose (Dec 14, 2010)

kiki said:


> Not just feeling like nothing is real, but seriously believing it sometimes? Some days the idea of anybody else other than me existing and this place being real is absolutely laughable, but I do know that it doesn't make any sense and that if nothing existed then why would I even be here.


The world isn't what most people sense. It isn't what our senses tell us it is. I have no idea what actually lies behind our perception, but I am positive it's very different to what people tell themselves. In this regard I do not believe the world to be real. I only hold on to the idea of a shared reality because thinking otherwise is counter productive.

people devote their life searching a way to experience the non-reality of the perceived world, and the non-reality of the 'I'. 
We are thrown into what people call spiritual awakening without any help, tools or directions.

So i just say- yeah, good chance non of this is real, but hey- might aswell make the most of it. Dwelling too much on the question just consumes everything.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

kiki i can relate trust me... i feel this way too.. it is all real i promise.. but then i find myself thinking.. okay so its real. and i am here.. now wat.. im bored and nothing makes sense.. why is life the way it is.. and why are we here... how am i me.. the list goes on and sends me into a panic...


----------



## tengent (Apr 22, 2012)

In my worst DR states, I've felt as if I was in a void. Total nothingness. I thought that this is how it must feel like to be a tree or something, without any sort of emotion or ANYTHING, just being. I convinced myself that this was the truth of the whole universe and there was no escaping. Of course, that is so very wrong. Very difficult to explain and also extremely terrifying.


----------



## laurainabobby (Mar 10, 2014)

I honestly think about this all the time... Which makes me feel different and that there is something wrong with me. I've read up on Dissociation, Derealization, Depersonalization, etc. I believe that none of this is real sometimes, but I don't have the "experiences".


----------



## flowergirlkat (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't stop dwelling on existential thoughts at the moment, like I can't quite believe that this is 'it'. But I don't know what else I expect there to be.


----------

